# Getting Nervous About Our First Dog!



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

My husband told me the other day that one of my Christmas presents this year is him letting me get a dog...finally! Don't get me wrong, he loves loves loves dogs but he had some concerns because we live in an apartment and he is a full time student (I work full time but am on very set work schedule and live 10 blocks from work!) and he wants a German Shepherd (I told him, when he has the time to take care of a dog, he can get one....not when he is in law school!) but anyways. He just said to get a non-shedding dog (we already have a hairball of a cat who sheds enough for the whole family!) which is fine for me. Sooo I *think* I decided on a Bichon Frise because I want a little happy cuddle bug who will be okay with our potential future kids. We both have owned dogs growing up, him with a collie mix and mine with a shih-tzu. Soooo I am super excited that when we get home on January 3rd we will seriously start looking for a dog. Even though I've been wanting one for soooo long, now I am a bit nervous. I've read on here that people with dogs have no life and about the responsibility! I'm a stay at home type of gal so I think I can sacrifice my late night partying ::lol:: Even though I know I am ready for it, I'm still nervous about adding a new fluffy family member. I just want to find a good match for our family. No matter what, the dog will be with us forever and ever I just want it to work and pick the right dog. Any advice? I am thinking about getting the dog from a rescue group around here but I worry about getting a dog with some issues that may be hard to work with. Suggestions? Sanity? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats!

I was nervous as heck about getting out first dog, and while there was adjustments, it's been great.

Thank you for choosing/considering a rescue. Really, while it's true that some rescue groups aren't so great, and some rescue dogs have issues, for the most part, good rescues screen both the dog and owner fully and want the best match possible so the dog is in his forever home. I think it's best to pick a rescue you want to adopt from before even picking the dog you want. Lots of rescues have waiting lists for certain breeds, ages, genders, etc. and not all their available pets are listed on their websites or petfinder.

I adopted mine from a Pekingese rescue, and "followed" several rescue groups on Petfinder before submitting an application. Some of those groups still have the same dogs listed a full year and a half after I was originally looking. I can't imagine they're too serious about adopting out dogs.  

The one I adopted from showed that they adopted dogs out and got new ones in fairly regularly. They're assessments of dogs were accurate, and not always 100% flattering. If a dog had issues, they mentioned them. They had a handful of special needs dogs and worked with them to get them back to health and into families that can handle those needs. Mine is considered special needs since he lost an eye, even though it really hardly affects him at all. But his foster mom was thrilled that I was a vet tech and had experience handling dogs with vision problems. (One of my favorite patients at work is a one-eyed basset hound who has since lost vision in her other eye, but is doing fantastic. If you're going to have to rely on your nose and ears, being a basset is the best you can hope for!  )

Ask your vet and the techs if they have experience with various rescue groups. Even if they don't know the group directly, many have contact with other rescue groups and probably know someone involved through some kind of six degrees of seperation thingie.  I adopted a Peke from a Peke rescue, but I'm friends with people in Aussie, Sheltie, and Greyhound rescues, and they're friends with people in other rescues, and their friends are friends with people in other rescues, etc.


----------



## zwinflame (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats. I was very nervous when I got my wife a dog. It’s the best thing you can get. I was totally an anti dog person and couldn't stand them in my lifestyle. Trust me life moves on and you won't even think twice.

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/11519-living-mini-poodle.html

In my opinion if I could get another dog. I EXACTLY know which one I will go for. by the way we have a mini poodle. They are very intelligent and Hypoallergenic (do not shed). Go for a toy poodle or a mini poodle. I say Toy is because it gets easier to travel on flights when them in the hand bag. For me that was a big requirement as we travel a lot overseas and due to the winter embargo that is imposed on most airlines, it is expensive and difficult to send them in Cargo.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations!! I always get so excited about getting a new pet and it is a bit nerve racking but definitely worth it.  

I love the fact that you are wanting to go through a rescue for your dog. We plan to get another Mastiff (it won't be for _at least_ 2 years) and I hope to go through rescue also. I'm still exploring my options though. My bf wants to get another as a puppy so we are still in the debating stage....lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats on going thru a rescue. But if you decide that you want to go thru a breeder and get a puppy be sure to read this,
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/7077-good-breeder-bad-breeder.html


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a breed selector tool http://us.eukanuba.com/eukanuba/en_US/jsp/Euk_Page.jsp?pageID=BS

I guess that it cannot be perfect but it helps when you start looking for a breed.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

A new puppy is so much fun! My only consideration would be the cost of monthly grooming on a bichon. Poodles are about the same, as are shih tzu's, maltese... Pomeranians can ahve a bit of attitude, but grooming amounts to regular brushing. Papillons are a hair breed, vs. fur, so they don't have the doggy smell. Although they have fairly long hair they only require regular brushing and can be bathed when necessary in the kitchen sink.

If you intend to remain an adult household you might also consider a whippet or an Italian greyhound. They are good apartment dogs but not really great with small children. And they are both short haired dogs requiring very minimal grooming.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

How exciting to be getting your first dog as a couple!!!! Good luck in your search, and good for you for choosing to search at a rescue!!! All my indoor pets (cats and dogs) are rescues...they are wonderful!!


----------

